# EXCLUSIVE: iPhone 3G Out in India Next Month!



## Pat (Jul 23, 2008)

> Here we have it folks, an exclusive on the iPhone's availability in India. When, how much, what features, software -- everything you ever wanted to know about the iPhone 3G in India! We know you want to get to the meat of the matter, so without further ado, here's what you need to know:
> 
> _*> iPhone 3G Availability:*_ Vodafone to have a 15 day launch advantage (available August '08 through Vodafone, and late Aug/September '08 through Airtel)
> 
> ...



Continue reading the article here
*www.techtree.com/India/News/EXCLUSIVE_iPhone_3G_Out_in_India_Next_Month/551-91366-615.html

Personally speaking I find it hard to believe that it will be available for a meager 12k! Thats totally unbelievable 

However if this is true, expect monthly plans to start in excess of 1k!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2008)

I heard that the Airtel launch date is 22 Aug. 
BTW, from an inside source, I have come to hear that Vodafone has started 3G testing in Mumbai and Bangalore.


----------



## Pat (Jul 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I heard that the Airtel launch date is 22 Aug.
> BTW, from an inside source, I have come to hear that Vodafone has started 3G testing in Mumbai and Bangalore.



22nd August is what was disclosed in the recently held apple financial conference. However the article states that Vodafone will have a 15 day advantage over Airtel. So expect it around 22nd to 25th August on Vodafone and in september, on Airtel. Its getting really exciting now


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 23, 2008)

OMFG! 12K is a steal.. Impossible


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 23, 2008)

The price & 3.5" display attracts me to the deal... but I feel it'll bcome like the Pulsar... every guy/gal'll have it. Common, na. What makes u special... privileged?

May b the HTC Touch Pro


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool

Can't wait.....

Thank you for the news n info Pat.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 23, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> but I feel it'll bcome like the Pulsar... every guy/gal'll have it. Common, na. What makes u special... privileged?


Right said.. SE X1 may be?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2008)

But you cant go around splurging cash just for the "elite"ness.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Great News
At 12000/- that too 
I pity those who bought it in the grey market


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> But you cant go around splurging cash just for the "elite"ness.


Thats why I use a $15 phone.. It's *unique*.. and it does the job.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ What??  Subsidized?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Either ways its going to be expensive. If its 22k, it is expensive by itself. If it is 12k, the call plans are going to be killing. (Not to mention that even if it is 22k, the phone will still be tied to the carrier with more 'regular' call plans).


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> If it is 12k, the call plans are going to be killing. (Not to mention that even if it is 22k, the phone will still be tied to the carrier with more 'regular' call plans).



Exactaly. I don't know why but I am getting a feeling that the plans are surely going to be costly. 

Have a look at these two articles:

*www.tech2.com/india/news/smart-mobile-phones/iphone-3g-within-sniffing-distance/42491/0

*asia.cnet.com/blogs/hktechphooey/post.htm?id=63005217&scid=rvhm_ms (This one says India 'may be' present in that "20 more countries" list)


----------



## fallin_a (Jul 24, 2008)

cant wait for it anymor


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

12K ? Thats it then. I am almost 100% sure we will have minimum Rs. 1000 to Rs. 1500 per month forced subscription plans for an year.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 24, 2008)

For just Rs. 12000? Will the mobile network companies take a year's rent in advance or will it be locked here as well for use with their network only?


----------



## ring_wraith (Jul 24, 2008)

Assuming it's 1k a month for the Data Plan, we're looking at 24k for 2 years. 24k+12k = 36,000 for your shiny new iphone. That sounds a lot more logical.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 24, 2008)

No 3g.... What a waste... But 12k can justify it... 

Will have a close eye on it...

Will networks start deploying 3g by next month?


----------



## x3060 (Jul 25, 2008)

am waiting for its launch too, not to buy it , but the "touch pro" might reduce their price and i may be able to get it.


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

x3060 said:


> am waiting for its launch too, not to buy it , but the "touch pro" might reduce their price and i may be able to get it.



Dont want to start a war here, but have you seen the videos of the new Touch Diamond and Pro ? The interface(Read: HTC Software) is unbearably sluggish and is not ready for prime time yet! I was so shocked at how it performs considering it has a 528 Mhz processor  Read some reviews before you buy it. Just a friendly advice


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Vodafone will launch iPhone on the 18th.

Tech2


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

thats it... I now officially DEMAND a dedicated and exclusive apple forum... these iPhone threads that keep comming up everyday irritate me... why isn't there anything else to talk about ? don't you guys get tired discussing the same few products again and again in a 100 different threads ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2008)

@iMav
Thank you for removing speculation on launch date 
I wonder if it'll be of any use without 3G
Is Vodafone providing 3G also?

@MetalHeadGautham
+1


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @iMav
> Thank you for removing speculation on launch date
> I wonder if it'll be of any use without 3G
> Is Vodafone providing 3G also?
> ...



3G in India is still a distant dream. I dont expect it in 2008 atleast.



MetalheadGautham said:


> thats it... I now officially DEMAND a dedicated and exclusive apple forum... these iPhone threads that keep comming up everyday irritate me... why isn't there anything else to talk about ? don't you guys get tired discussing the same few products again and again in a 100 different threads ?



If you have a problem report the thread to the Moderator. They will do their work. And try DEMANDING it from them


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2008)

What is the current state of 3G?
I mean, any official announcements? Any "launch" date?
As far as I know, its going to be started with in Q1 of 2009
Also I it going to be available through out the Country, or Only in Metros?
As I "May" be moving to Hyderabad in the near future
(Keyword here is MAY)


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> What is the current state of 3G?
> I mean, any official announcements? Any "launch" date?
> As far as I know, its going to be started with in Q1 of 2009
> Also I it going to be available through out the Country, or Only in Metros?
> ...



Current state: Well, government is yet to announce a date for spectrum bidding. After that is done, telecom companies will get a green signal to implement and commercialize 3G.

Technically speaking, the companies are already in the process of setting up/testing the infrastructure for 3G (rumors honestly). Thats how the situation is.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Vodafone and Airtel have almost setup the infrastructure. They are just waiting for the Govt. nod now.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 25, 2008)

Airtel has started advertising launch of iPhone. Received pamphlet with postpaid bill.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

Sucky iPhone arriving next month......

I think I'll order it with Airtel because it is VFM........Very Flaunting Mobile...........  (if the plans come out to be **OK** - because I know they won't be good)


----------



## rollcage (Jul 26, 2008)

this book your iphone 3g ad ..is crap ..what does that do nothing..they are not taking any booking amount so there is no surety of u getting it as soon as it is out. aah xxx

as for 3G ... pata nahi ye idiot TRAI kab layega .. may be in 2010 we will get 3G, not sooner. i am having a 3G phone for more than 2 years now. fcuk.

as for GPS .. its cant be called a gps as such, because .. it just tell you where you are on the map, nothing else. You cant navigate or get driving directions to a destination, so here it looses out from Nokia.

still, it has more than any other gadget rught now .. to go for it. having ipod + phone in one what you need. nothing.. having a huge 3.5" screen is surplus.

10-12K is a good deal. I am waiting for it lets see how it goes, will surly buy it, bcoz missed out on 1.0.

there is one query in my mind... My friend has just gone to new york yesterday. he doesnt have any idea on shopping n all, so can any of you tell, if I can get S199 phone from there? .. I know it wont have warranty in india, and need to cracked .. but other than that .. what is the actual in hand cost of the phone landing in India through a relative or a friend??


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 26, 2008)

To purchase the iphone in NY, your friend will have to sign up a contract for specified services... But he will not be able to do that I think (your friend is Indian visiting there right?) So, not possible AFAIK...

Arun


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 26, 2008)

*iPhone RoX*

Finally I can buy one
Besides I heard that 3G service is gonna be launched in India after 8-9 Months


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone RoX*



D@rekills4 said:


> Besides I heard that 3G service is gonna be launched in India after 8-9 Months



I have been hearing this since ages!


----------



## Pat (Jul 28, 2008)

Rumors doing rounds that vodafone will be selling iPhones for 13k

*www.tech2.com/india/news/mobile-phones/vodafone-to-sell-iphone-3g-for-13k/43191/0


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2008)

rollcage said:


> this book your iphone 3g ad ..is crap ..what does that do nothing..they are not taking any booking amount so there is no surety of u getting it as soon as it is out. aah xxx


Yeah, because the demand is overwhelming. They aren't being able to have them manufactured fast enough. If they started accepting pre-orders, the Chinese factories would probably just throw up their hands. 



rollcage said:


> You cant navigate or get driving directions to a destination, so here it looses out from Nokia.


No, it doesn't. You get turn-by-turn driving directions too. Also, you can search for restaurants and stuff and when you click on their name in the map, you can see their phone number, address and stuff, and get driving directions to it from your current location. It doesn't work in my small city of Siliguri but some iPhone users have told me that it works pretty well in cities like Bangalore, Chennai, Mumbai and New Delhi.



rollcage said:


> there is one query in my mind... My friend has just gone to new york yesterday. he doesnt have any idea on shopping n all, so can any of you tell, if I can get S199 phone from there? .. I know it wont have warranty in india, and need to cracked .. but other than that .. what is the actual in hand cost of the phone landing in India through a relative or a friend??


Rs. 40,000. In other words, you cannot have an iPhone bought from the U.S.A. anymore.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

if it was for 12K with no stings attached, it wud do very well in India. Majority of Indians are ready to spend upto 15k on a cell phone.


----------



## lenrox (Aug 20, 2008)

Vodafone guys are :
"delighted to announce that the iPhone 3G will be available in India from August 22, 2008 
It will be available in 8GB & 16GB models, priced at Rs 31,000 and Rs 36,100 respectively"

10000 ka advance... rest on delivery.. limited stock.. my foot.... for a 2 MP cell phone?? Nokia does better....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, because that’s what determines the price of a cellular phone—the amount of megapixels the camera possesses!


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 20, 2008)

Buy a dig... Never mind..


----------



## rollcage (Aug 20, 2008)

Damm man .. I received the email from them too. 32k and 38k fcuk them
these idiots gonna sell at 4 times the US rate ... thats disgusting. 
what happen to the steve jobs saying we will sellat 199$ or less ... jesus christ .. go to hell you people.

I better get 1 from grey market, do hell with the warranty. 

@lenrox
stop comparing the MP is cameras of phone.. Its a phone for gods sake.. if you are so bothered buy a pro dslr with 1000$ Optical lens then go for widlife shooting  then come back and compare your nokia with it.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude, this is a contract free iPhone. They’ll sell them for $599 in the U.S.A.. There’s a difference of 12.5% between the U.S.A. and Indian prices.

Don’t compare it with the subsidised rate of $199. It’s not the same thing.


----------



## thepirateboy (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Dude, this is a contract free iPhone. They’ll sell them for $599 in the U.S.A.. There’s a difference of 12.5% between the U.S.A. and Indian prices.
> 
> Don’t compare it with the subsidised rate of $199. It’s not the same thing.



lol bro reading your comments make me think that you are a Apple agent here...the prices vodaphone is quoting is absurd for far less you would get a HTC Prism or if ya wait for some months then Nokia N96


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Did I say that Vodafone’s prices are great? I pointed out the nonsensicality of comparing the price of an unsubsidised, contract free phone with one that is subsidised and comes with a two-year contract.

Reading your comments makes me think that you have a habit of jumping to conclusions and not too much of a grasp on the English language.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

WTF prices out & they're OMG 

*www.vodafone.in/iphone/Pages/iPhone_details.aspx?cid=pun


----------



## thepirateboy (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Reading your comments makes me think that you have a habit of jumping to conclusions and not too much of a grasp on the English language.



teach me


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

Keep The contract & the phone 
usele$$ sh!t since currently dont have competitors 
Will c in future how apple will handle their contracts


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

How many threads do we need boys?


----------

